# one hour tonight



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

From: RazorsEdgeDogs (Original Message) Sent: 8/19/2007 7:54 AM

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stop Killing Innocent Dogs!
One Hour, One Evening........

On August 19th, 2007, at 8 PM, dog lovers around the world will come together to Light A Candle, Save A Life, during the My Dog Votes 3rd Annual Worldwide Candlelight Vigil Against Breed Bans.

This vigil is a peaceful way to send a very powerful message to the world that discriminating against innocent dogs and their owners is just plain wrong. Join us and dog owners from Alaska to Australia, from NewFoundland to New Jersey to Stand Up For Innocent Dogs:

TAKE ACTION: My Dog Votes 3rd Annual Worldwide Candlelight Vigil Against Breed Bans:

DATE: Sunday, August 19th 
TIME: 8 PM Local Time 
PLACE: In Your Town
Light A Candle, Save A Life ............................. Stand up for innocent dogs and their owners and tell the world to stop killing innocent dogs! 
Please register. Even if it's just a small private vigil @ your home...www.LightACandleSAveALife.com
Join us.... RE will be hosting a private vigil at our home sunday in memory of all dogs lost...


----------

